# White Smoke and oil in Air filter



## debaccos (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi, I am having a problem with a Briggs and Stratton twin cylinder engine on a walker mower. I belive it is an 18 hp engine, The motor runns fairly decent, some surging but it is blowing whote smoke but what is more troubling is that the engine is pumping oil up thru the breather into the air filter, I am adding aoil every day and the replacing the filter daily, the whole inside of the air cleaner tray fills with oil. here are the numbers on the engine. 356447-0114-E1 any suggestions will help, thank you


----------



## PatG (Sep 9, 2004)

Had this happen to me once. It's called, "blow back" and occurs when you have over filled the crankcase. Can this be the reason for you?


----------



## debaccos (Sep 18, 2009)

No, It has been checked every morning, in fact it blows so much oil It needs to be added every day, but it is definatly not over filled


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Blowby can also be caused by a failing piston or rings, a compression test will tell the story.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Check the o-ring in the dipstick seal, replace if damaged


----------



## debaccos (Sep 18, 2009)

I will do that today, I will also do the compresson check today, What should the compression be on that engine? also, it seems most of the oil is comming from the breather on top of the engine pumping up into the air filter canister, could the breather be bad?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes it can be. Try cleaning it first.

BG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Look for a difference from one side to the other, if it is a Piston/Ring problem 1 side will be a lot lower.


----------



## debaccos (Sep 18, 2009)

this engine is an overhead valve engine if it makes a difference


----------



## debaccos (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok everyone, I did a compression test and I got 180 lbs in each cylinder, I thought that was high so I went out and bought a brand new compression tester and got the same results, I let it sit and the pressure drop is minimal, like 2 to 3 lbs in like 2 min and as far as the oring on the dip stick there isn't any, it is a plastic ended dipstick that fits tight in the dip stick tube


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm thinking the breather assembly isn't working as it should be. Sorry, I don't know small engines that well so I can't tell you how to check it or anything, but just wanted to post this just as something to check.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

180 is good, check the breather.


----------



## debaccos (Sep 18, 2009)

I am going to pull the engine and reseal the whole thing, should I do head gaskets at the same time? and if so what are the torque spec for the head? and should I just replace the breather while I am at it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Here's a link to the parts illustration/manual, service manual for the torque vaules I could not find.> http://www.briggsandstratton.com/ma...e/docsearch.aspx?enginelookfor=356447-0114-E1

The torque value for case bolts is important also.

Double check that there is not gas mixed with the oil causing the oil to thin out and push out the breather, I would also clean the breather first to be sure it's not plugged causing a over pressurized crankcase.


----------



## Frogcatcher (Oct 1, 2009)

http://sites.google.com/site/antiquebriggsandstratton/

I would tear it down and rebuild it as your time allows. I get incredible use out of these engines. My oldest briggs engine is 80 years old. The newer models are not as sturdy, but definitely worth rebuilding in most cases.
Good luck with your new acquisition! 
Jack


----------



## debaccos (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Frogcatcher, and everyone here, I am the process of rebuilding the engine now, I should be done today or tomorrow, Cyl walls were good no scratches or scores or burn marks, rings were all free but replaced them anyway, I installed a new breather assy and all new seals. I will let you you all know when it is back in the tractor and running


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks like you have this solved. I would also agree with breather, have a Tecumseh engine on really old Troy Horse tiller (early 70s). It used to pour oil out of the air cleaner, especially when it leaned sideways while tilling. Replaced the breather, all better now.

Mike


----------

